# Photos of my toadies :)



## agent A (Feb 5, 2012)

hello all, i took pics of 3 out of my 5 firebelly toads and i thought i'd share them:

here is Moaper, my big fat female  

















here is Spaz, a male:






and Screwup (my sister named him)






and the eggies:






enjoy


----------



## twolfe (Feb 5, 2012)

Nice photos and a nice looking toad! Good luck with the eggs.


----------



## itzjustjeff (Feb 5, 2012)

nice!


----------



## sinensispsyched (Feb 5, 2012)

Which one's the dad of the eggs?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 5, 2012)

nice! fry me up some bacon to go with em!


----------



## agent A (Feb 5, 2012)

sinensispsyched said:


> Which one's the dad of the eggs?


not sure, wasnt there and they usually mate at night anyways



hibiscusmile said:


> nice! fry me up some bacon to go with em!


and an antidote to the poison


----------



## Rick (Feb 5, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## agent A (Feb 5, 2012)

rick, the eggies havent hatched yet but r a bit larger

i'm thinkin they dont have enough oxygen being in a plastic cup atm, what do u think?


----------



## Zelthan (Feb 5, 2012)

OMG Can you please tell me how did you breed them?


----------



## agent A (Feb 5, 2012)

Yes

I had the adults in an aquatic setup, 15 hrs of light a day

Then I decreased the daylight hours by 30 minutes every 2 weeks and let the water drop

Nourish them well before doin any of this

Then when their appetite goes down (at about 13 hours or so), I put them in a small cage with spaghmum moss (moistened) and they go into my closet where the temp is between 55 and 60 at all times

After 11 weeks they go back into the main cage where the light is about 13 and a half and the water is an inch deep

I increase light at same rate as decrease and every week add a good inch of water or a bit more

Lots of plant material helps

Females lay clusters along plant stems after a few weeks


----------



## Zelthan (Feb 5, 2012)

This is really impressive, they hibernate 11 weeks? could you pleaseeee show me a pic of your set up this little guys have been my favourites ever!


----------



## agent A (Feb 5, 2012)

I will take some pics now but I don't know when I'll be able to upload them, I'm using an iPod now and I can't upload pics on it


----------



## Zelthan (Feb 5, 2012)

Sure , already following this post!


----------



## agent A (Feb 5, 2012)

They can thrive in a wide range of setups

Their light went out and my largest male is engaging in amplexus with the female

Might get eggs in the morning, hope these get enough oxygen :/


----------



## Zelthan (Feb 5, 2012)

have you hatched eggs before?


----------



## agent A (Feb 5, 2012)

Nope, I've gotten eggs before though

They need lots of oxygen I think

I bought an air pump on amazon earlier today


----------



## Precarious (Feb 5, 2012)

Good job! Sounds like a lot of work to breed them.


----------



## psyconiko (Feb 7, 2012)

Hey I had some some years ago...They are from Russia right?I remember them singing at night.They are very nice and they have 2 different colors type yellow and orange belly.

Good luck with them!


----------



## Mantiskid (Feb 7, 2012)

Awwww...how cute! I want a horned frog so bad!


----------



## Zelthan (Feb 23, 2012)

have they hatched yet?


----------



## agent A (Feb 23, 2012)

The eggs never did but it won't be long before I see more eggs I'm sure of it  

I gotta post pics of all the plant stuff in their cage lol


----------



## agent A (Feb 24, 2012)

I woke up to eggs all over and the toads were in amplexus all night

The stringy ###### I found may not have eggs at all, these eggs r single, white on one side and much larger!!!


----------



## sinensispsyched (Feb 24, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## agent A (Feb 24, 2012)

They r half black, half whit and have the double layer of jelly

They may be fertile

Oh and the tiny membrane thing I posted a pic of earlier was not eggs, the eggs r much bigger, the stringy stuff with tiny dots is sperm... There was a lot of it in the cage this morning so the males r not sterile (gotta tell my science teacher that)


----------

